# تعقيم المياه بواسط الكلور و الاوزون



## zaza55 (15 يناير 2011)

اريد عمل تطبيقي حول الموضوع تعقيم المياه بواسط الكلور و الاوزون 
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر
:80:


----------



## abue tycer (16 يناير 2011)

التعقيم بالكلور ومركباته : 
يعتبر استخدام الكلور ومركباته من ارخص واسهل طرق تعقيم المياه ويستعمل الكلور في التعقيم بأحد الاشكال التالية :‏ 

* هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم : ويباع تجارياً على هيئة محلول ويستخدم في تعقيم المياه في المنشآت الصغيرة للإمداد بالمياه نظراً لسهولة استخدامه بالمقارنة مع استخدام غاز الكلور‏ 

* التعقيم بغاز الكلور :يعتبر التعقيم بغاز الكلور من ارخص واسهل طرق التعقيم بمركبات الكلور واكثرها انتشاراً وخاصة عند تعقيم المياه بشكل دائم‏ ، يورد غاز الكلور في عبوات تحت الضغط ويكون بهذه الحالة بشكل سائل يتحول الى غاز لونه مائل للأصفر لمجرد خروجه من العبوة ‏ 

يضاف غاز الكلور الى المياه ضمن وسط مغلق بواسطة تجهيزات خاصة تؤمن ضبط كمية الكلور المضافة ، يضاف الكلور الي مياه الشرب المشكوك باحتوائها على الجراثيم بعدل ,2 0 - ,5 0 مغ / ل ويتم ذلك في منشآت الامداد بالمياه وكدليل على خلو المياه من الجراثيم بعد اضافة الكلور لها يجب ان لا يقل تركيز الكلور المتبقي في الفروع النهائية لشبكات الامداد بالمياه عن 0,1 مغ / ل وفي الإستعمالات العملية يضاف الكلور الى الماء ثم يقاس تركيزه فيه بعد 30 دقيقة وهو زمن تأثير الكلور اذا كان هذا التركيز ضمن المجال 0,1 - ,2 0 مغ/ل فهذا دليل على قتل الكلور لجميع الجراثيم الموجودة في الماء ولكن زيادة تركيز الكلور في الماء عن ,5 0 مغ/ل يكسبه رائحه غير محببة

وينصح بعدم تعقيم المياه بالكلور ومركباته بعد التخلص من المواد العالقة وخاصة المواد العضوية منها وذلك لتشكل نواتج عن تفاعل الكلور مع هذه المواد أثبتت الابحاث ضررها بصحة الانسان‏ 

ب- التعقيم بالأوزون :
يعتبر التعقيم بالأوزون مكلفاً بالمقارنة مع التعقيم بالكلور كما ان تفككه السريع لا يعطي ضمانة لاستمرار التعقيم لفترات طويلة نسبياً في انابيب شبكة مياه الشرب ‏ 

يقوم الأوزون بالقضاء على الجراثيم ويعتبر اكثر فاعلية من الكلور في قتل الجراثيم ولا يترك اي اثر على طعم ورائحة الماء ، يتم الحصول على الأوزون بتعريض الاوكسجين الموجود بالهواء بعد تخليصه من الرطوبة و الغبار وتبريده , الى تيار كهربائي توتره 12 - 15 ك . ف فيتحول قسم من الاوكسجين الموجود بالهواء الى غاز الأوزون ‏ 

وللحصول على الأوزون نحتاج الى طاقة كهربائية كبيرة ولذلك يعتبر التعقيم بالأوزون مكلفاً ‏، يضاف الأوزون الى قسم من الماء المراد تعقيمه بواسطة جهاز حقن خاص ثم يضاف الماء الحاوي على الأوزون الى المياه المراد تعقيمها 
​


----------



## waleeeed (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور علي الموضوع الجميل الشامل لتعقيم الكلور


----------



## الضونصيح (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو شاكرا تحديد جرعة الكلور بالنسبة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحي (كجم/مترمكعب).


----------

